# Arizona meetup - Sunday, Jan 30



## mrcubeiskool (Jan 27, 2011)

I want to have another cubing meetup - this Sunday, Jan 30.
Same place as usual. Can anyone make it?

Location: Peter Piper Pizza; 1805 E. Baseline Road, Tempe
(Crossroads- Baseline & McClintock)
Time: 12:30 pm - 5 pm...or so...

Bring: Some different puzzles and a timer, if you have one.

Quentin
swiftattack at gmail.com


----------



## mrcubeiskool (Jan 28, 2011)

Ok, we are on for this Sunday with an earlier start time - 11 am.
I've gotten several replies - Ben & David are coming at 1 pm.
Dave O can make it. Some new folks are planning to show up.
Hope others can make it as well. We have a lot of fun!

Quentin


----------

